# bucket truck problem



## strikevalk (Dec 11, 2011)

hey all, new to the site! 

i'm currently working on an International bucket truck. the boom is an Altec. at first, the upper controls weren't working.. so i diagnosed a faulty front right outrigger sensor. now the uppers work, but the 2speed doesn't come on. the boom raises and lowers really slow. once in a while (rarely) the throttle will raise for a few seconds, then go back to slow. anyone have this problem? just wondering if anyone had a situation like this before i have to dig in and test pressures, re-calibrate, blah blah. thanks in advance guys!


----------



## BDChainsaw (Dec 19, 2011)

*posible cause*

On my unit (older and different manufacturer) if tool ports have presure all other operations will only work on slower speed. Just a thought might not apply to your unit. Good luck.


----------



## strikevalk (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks BDchainsaw. i went ahead and checked system pressure, since a new PTO pump was installed. lo and behold, system pressure was below specs. the 2spd still wasn't working right, tho the response was better. we went ahead and adjusted the throttle switch just a little and wala, problem solved. i'm just glad i didn't have to diagnose the pilot pressure/ control manifolds and stuff!


----------

